# bo newborn need heat?



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi,

This morning my new girl Holly had her 8 healthy pups, and since its somewhat cold, do I need to somehow supply them with extra heat? 

Thanks! !


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Glad to hear she had a small, healthy litter! Don't put any heat directly on them. If you think it's too cold in the room get a space heater to bring the room up to a comfortable temperature, but don't put it too near any of your rats. Technically Holly should be able to provide all the warmth they need.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok, imnot too sure what too cold is, its around 70 Fahrenheit inside, but they are inside the nest Holly made, and she is sometimes with her pups... is it too cold for them?

Thanks!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Just give get lots of nesting material. As long add is not very cold in there then this is the best form of heat as mum can cover abs uncover the nest as she needs. Don't worry about get covering then up this is normal too


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

70 is a fine temp, I thought you were meaning like below 50 or something lol. No need for extra heat.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Okay, awesomeness!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

As long as you give her plenty of nesting material she'll keep them plenty warm  vicky saw fit to construct an intricate network of tunnels


----------

